# مصر -المعادي



## marwan1 (6 أغسطس 2010)

سلام ونعمة ممكن تصلوا من اجلنا انا مروان ومراتي ايمان نحن في حرب روحيه شديده حاسيين بي كتمه في الروح ممكن تصلوا الايام دي تصلوا من اجلنا نحن عايشيين في مصر- المعادي. شكرا عشان صلاتكم من اجلنا.:Love_Letter_Open:


----------



## مديون للمسيح (8 أغسطس 2010)

*سلام و نعمة رب المجد تكون معكم و هو يبارككم بكل بركة روحية  *


----------



## sparrow (8 أغسطس 2010)

ربنا معاكم ويخفف عنكم


----------



## KOKOMAN (4 سبتمبر 2010)

ربنا معاكم ​


----------



## emad62 (4 سبتمبر 2010)

marwan1 قال:


> سلام ونعمة ممكن تصلوا من اجلنا انا مروان ومراتي ايمان نحن في حرب روحيه شديده حاسيين بي كتمه في الروح ممكن تصلوا الايام دي تصلوا من اجلنا نحن عايشيين في مصر- المعادي. شكرا عشان صلاتكم من اجلنا.:love_letter_open:


اولا ربنا معاكم ويفرح قلوبكم 
ويروقكم اولاد يفرحو قلبكم
ايه رايك تجيب ابونا يعمل صلاه تبريك المنازل


----------



## christianbible5 (4 سبتمبر 2010)

*تعالو الي يا ثقيلي الاحمال وانا اريحكم...*
*هذا ما قاله الرب يسوع...*
*يا رب احفظ عائلة مروان من كل شر... اجزل عليهم بركاتك الروحية... اعطهم نعمة الصبر... ساعدهم في محنتهم... الى صليبك المقدس ننحني... والى اسمك القدوس تجثوا كل ركبة مما في السماء وما على الارض...*
*يا ربنا والهنا لك المجد الى الابد...*
*الرب راعي فلا يعوزني شيء...*
*صلوا لأجلي...*


----------



## كرستينا كركر (12 سبتمبر 2011)

*ربنا معاااكم استاذ مروان​​*


----------



## الملكـــه (13 سبتمبر 2011)

اللهم انصر المؤمنين والمؤمنات وفرج همومهم...اين ما كانوا
امين

الله يساعدكم اخي


----------



## marwan1 (22 سبتمبر 2011)

الرب يباركم بجد صلاتكم فرقت معانا والرب يقويكم دايما ويكون معاكم طول الطريق في المسيح يسوع ربنا امين.


----------



## علاء منير (25 سبتمبر 2011)

[FONT=&quot]السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]احب اقدم لكل الناس فرع لارزاق الكوثر بالمعادي[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]لو عايز تعرف اي حاجة بخصوصه[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]ممكن تتابعهم من خلال صفحتهم علي الفيس بوك[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]مطاعم بالمعادى[/FONT]​


----------



## علاء منير (25 سبتمبر 2011)

[FONT=&quot]السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]احب اقدم لكل الناس فرع لارزاق الكوثر بالمعادي[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]لو عايز تعرف اي حاجة بخصوصه[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]ممكن تتابعهم من خلال صفحتهم علي الفيس بوك[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]مطاعم بالمعادى[/FONT]​


----------

